# How To make a "cantanna"



## AshenSugar (Feb 11, 2007)

ok i use to have a guide on making a WiFi cantana(high gain 802.11 antana) can anybody help me find a few guids on doing this, my neibors offered to let me try and leach off their connection if i can get a signal, but im gonna need to build a high gain dirrectional cantana to do this 

thanks yall, i have been looking but 56k makes it hard to check site after site for a good guide.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 11, 2007)

AshenSugar said:


> ok i use to have a guide on making a WiFi cantana(high gain 802.11 antana) can anybody help me find a few guids on doing this, my neibors offered to let me try and leach off their connection if i can get a signal, but im gonna need to build a high gain dirrectional cantana to do this
> 
> thanks yall, i have been looking but 56k makes it hard to check site after site for a good guide.



http://www.turnpoint.net/wireless/cantennahowto.html

This is the Cantenna how-too. I have a friend who made a cantenna and used an old satellite dish and put the cantenna where the feedhorn was. He says it works better but if it did he must have got lucky because alot more variables come into play with a reflector type antenna.


----------



## AshenSugar (Feb 11, 2007)

humm, thats an idea, i could turn this old sat dish my uncel left here into an antana, that would be intresting , mount it outside my window and leach off people down the hill


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.wwc.edu/~frohro/Airport/Primestar/Primestar.html


----------



## Lazzer408 (Feb 11, 2007)

AshenSugar said:


> humm, thats an idea, i could turn this old sat dish my uncel left here into an antana, that would be intresting , mount it outside my window and leach off people down the hill



If you try something like this see if there is a way to modify the original feedhorn for 2.4ghz. I have always wondered if that could be done. Perhaps a poorly tuned, but properly positioned, feedhorn would work as well as the cantenna with a dish.


----------

